
A new Curl logo - fanf2
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/05/27/a-new-curl-logo/
======
8ig8
I just realized after all these years, I think I've been saying the name
wrong.

In my head, I say "curl" as in curly hair. It's really "see-url"!? I think
it's too late for my brain to correct that.

~~~
victorr
I've made this mistake with LaTeX. I was so embarrassed when someone told me
"Its pronounced lah-tekh".

~~~
AstroJetson
Another one is Tuple (like in a data base)

Too pool -or- Tup ulll -or- Tup lee

So many choice from just five letters....

~~~
lucideer
Tuple is a mathematical term predating computers, and the "-tuple" suffix is
older again, so pronunciation shouldn't be as ambiguous as the other, newly
invented terms.

(It's historically rhymed with couple)

On the other hand, a lot of Latin-originating words have had their
pronunciations changed in US English, the canonical example being data (from
UK English "da-ta" to US English "day-ta", which has now begun to become
standard everywhere due to the tech industry) so I guess other words could go
the same way.

~~~
tomlong
Surely day-ta and da-ta are the wrong way round there?

~~~
lucideer
Unless I've worded it confusingly, I don't think so...

------
unwind
The new logo is nice, certainly cleaner and more better-looking than the old
one.

However, the association for me is very much to PCB design since the lines
with hollow circles look like tracks with vias or just pads for through-hole
components. See, for instance, the background on KiCad's (an actual PCB design
program) site: [http://kicad-pcb.org/](http://kicad-pcb.org/).

This "inspiration" was visible in the first suggestion too, the one with the
c-as-symbol also makes the c look like circuit board tracks. Strange.

~~~
throwanem
Yeah, I'm not sure what that's about either. It seems far too thorough to be
accidental, but the association is a strange one for a command line utility. I
suppose it might make sense if the logo is designed for consumption by people
who don't know much about computers, but that's really not something which can
accurately be said of the thing the logo is for, so...

------
efaref
For something that claims to "grok" URLs, using "://" as part of the logo
seems to be misunderstanding how URLs (are supposed to) work.

According to RFC3986, URIs (the proper name; URLs are a kind of URI) are
correctly of the form:

    
    
        <scheme>:<scheme-specific-part>
    

For _some_ schemes, the <scheme-specific-part> may contain a <hierarchical-
part>, the format for which is:

    
    
        //<authority>[/<path>] | <path>
    

So it's only hierarchical URIs with a defined authority that have the
(admittedly iconic) "://" in them.

I know most people identity URIs as having that sequence in them, but these
are all valid URIs:

    
    
        mailto:bob@example.com
        sip:bob@example.com
        tel:+18005550123
        file:/path/to/file
    

I'm not saying I expect everyone to understand these subtleties, but people
who claim to grok URLs ought to.

~~~
erikrothoff
It's a logo dude...

~~~
davidcollantes
But I liked his comment, and explanation! I also learned some. What are we
supposed to say, "nice!"? :-)

------
8ig8
Cached version of link: [http://archive.is/TRDMX](http://archive.is/TRDMX)

~~~
voidz
Thanks. Darn, I like the second version _much_ more than the third. Oh well.

~~~
GnarlyWhale
Agreed, this one kind of looks like a disapproving emoji.

------
Bromskloss
I didn't know it even had a logo. I only ever see it as a command in a
terminal.

~~~
a3n
And the new logo is right there in every url that you curl. :)

------
jrcii
Great! NetBSD fixed this "logo" [http://www.netbsd.org/images/NetBSD-
old.jpg](http://www.netbsd.org/images/NetBSD-old.jpg) Now all we need is for R
to get rid of this monstrosity [http://www.jeveuxetredatascientist.fr/wp-
content/uploads/201...](http://www.jeveuxetredatascientist.fr/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/arton1563-e4415.png) and we'll be on a roll.

~~~
dfcowell
I know that mentioning PHP on here is grounds for crucifixion, but the fact
that Composer ([https://getcomposer.org/](https://getcomposer.org/)) has a
conductor as its identity has always bothered me.

~~~
kqr
They even serve different images with different colours on each refresh!

------
T-zex
Originally proposed logo looks so much better than the accepted one. Perfect
example of client interfering with suggestions that result in something safe
but boring.

~~~
torgoguys
I agree with his objection to the first. It's easy to see the logo with the
logotext and read it as "URL" instead of "curl."

The logo for the accepted version is the best of the 3, in my opinion.
However, when looking at it combined with the logotext it looks kind of odd in
that the slashes are leaning away from the word curl so prominently. (#2
doesn't have this problem). No matter, though, it _is_ a big improvement.

------
imron
For some reason the slightly different colour of the final slash bugs me.

------
cosarara97
I can't help but see the 'l' floating up higher than the rest of the letters
(it isn't). Even so, it's a lot better than the original.

~~~
abluecloud
nah, you're going mad:
[http://i.imgur.com/1TPBQVU.png](http://i.imgur.com/1TPBQVU.png)

~~~
283894
He does have a point though.

In type design, curves and points will usually extend out further then
straight square edges to stop them looking like they have stopped just short.

If you blow up some text large and draw a line on the baseline between an 'x'
and rounded character like an 'o', the o will go slightly beyond the line. If
it didn't, it would look too small to the eye. This is what you would call
'optically correct'. (Its the same for typefaces with pointy 'w's and stuff)

The stem of the bottom of the 'r' in the logo is rounded, so that could make
the straight edge of the 'l' look out of place to the human eye, even though
that when you draw a line, they line up.

------
arca_vorago
I have always been a fan of wget, but upon searching around for some of the
differences I came across this:

[https://daniel.haxx.se/docs/curl-vs-
wget.html](https://daniel.haxx.se/docs/curl-vs-wget.html)

Which is a pretty good summary of the similarities and differences, and it
makes me want to try curl a bit more than I have in the past, especially the
support for scp and cifs.

~~~
joveian
I switched due to the SOCKS support in curl. For either one, if you use
Firefox the cliget addon is quite handy :).

[https://github.com/zaidka/cliget](https://github.com/zaidka/cliget)

------
davissorenson
Website is quite slow, here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/05/27/a-new-
curl-logo/&num=1&strip=0&vwsrc=0)

~~~
markatkinson
Thanks, wont even load for me.

------
mathgeek
Reminds me of the Steam logo at first glance. Not sure if that's a good thing
or a bad thing, but there's definitely a strong connection in my mind between
that logo and Steam now.

------
daw___
I didn't even know it had an old logo! Looks good.

------
Jyaif
Congrats to Soft Dreams, that's the best way to become recognized.

------
vonklaus
I am registering the site as down, and isitdown also can't resolve[0] host.
Anyone else having trouble reaching the site?

[0][http://imgur.com/CpJVWrR](http://imgur.com/CpJVWrR)

------
mrweasel
Does cURL really need a logo?

~~~
eddieroger
Is it hurting anybody having one? It had one before, so at some point the
answer was yes, and I guess it remains yes.

------
crudbug
Is the font courier ?

------
downtide
Why not just a magnet for the C?

I don't like the new or old logo.

------
varg
looks great!

------
_ZeD_
it reminds me of /.

------
nowprovision
I presume the downvoting is for the word shit, have to fucking love hipster
news.

~~~
dang
Please don't post comments like this. The HN guidelines ask you not to go on
about getting downvoted; unfair downvotes are usually corrected by the
community; and it's in bad taste to diss a community that you're as much a
part of as anyone.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785541)
and marked it off-topic.

------
jpincheira
link is down, but I am wondering how can this story become a #1 top story on
this site?

~~~
dools
Urr because everyone on this site uses curl every day at every available
opportunity?

------
AdmVonSchneider
+1 for the logo. Now please update the project web site with matching colors
:P

------
wreckimnaked
I was surprised that there are no curls on the curl logo.

~~~
Sean1708
Well, there's one "curl".

